# Recommend me a Smartphone



## IrishGunner (11 Apr 2011)

Hi

Looking to get a new smartphone

I currently have a Nokia N900 and on the 02 network as pay as you go. As Nokia are moving to Windows phones not interested in getting a new nokia. So its a choice between Windows 7 v Android v Iphone. I am not a great fan of Apple products. I will be looking at using it for phone, texting, photos, radio(i phone dont have), Internet, Email, Wifi enabled, social networking, good memory to add music, bluetooth. These are the main options I would like. Anyone recommend me a new phone and their views on them. Not to keen on iphone as it does not give me most of the options I require. Aware that you can get a radio but you need to be online and their photo mp is not that good.

Any recommendations post below


----------



## chrisboy (11 Apr 2011)

Ive the desire hd..

Free radio!

8 mp camera with hd video. The hd video is amazing. I use it a good bit with my kids. Top class.

The Android software has to be the best smartphone software out there, so simple to use, and most app available for free..

The touch screen is brilliant, smooth and accurate. 

The processor speed is excellent, on par with  my laptop for browsing the internet..

I dont think i could ever go back to an ordinary phone again, the Desire offers so much..


----------



## Slim (11 Apr 2011)

Mrs. Slimmer has a Samsung Galaxy phone and it is very good. Excellent camera. Makes calls and sends texts too! She loves it. Slim


----------



## IrishGunner (11 Apr 2011)

Thanks

Only available on Vodafone and only sim free on Expanys and Piximania. Is it a heavy phone or as slim as iPhone ?


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Apr 2011)

IrishGunner said:


> I am not a great fan of Apple products. I will be looking at using it for phone, texting, photos, radio(i phone dont have), Internet, Email, Wifi enabled, social networking, good memory to add music, bluetooth. These are the main options I would like. Anyone recommend me a new phone and their views on them. Not to keen on iphone as it does not give me most of the options I require.


 
It's a pity that you don't like Iphone's as they are the best smartphone around. I got a 3GS a year ago and love it.

(Actually an Iphone has all the options you require - bar a built in phone)

I listen to radio a lot and don't find it a problem using Apps instead of a built in radio.


----------



## shesells (11 Apr 2011)

Are you tied to O2 - you can move your number now even on PAYG so that should open up your options.

I also have a Galaxy S (on Meteor) and I love it. The Swype text (where you literally swipe your finger across the screen to type) is amazing, great apps (many of them are free, including those that apple charge for).

Great for social networking, radio, internet...I only have the phone a few months and am so glad the guy in the shop talked me out of opting for the iphone and getting this instead.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Apr 2011)

No contract so can change to other provider however been with 02 and their treats and online webtext much better than others.

The app for the iPhone to get the radio uses up data time as you need to be online to receive it. Also the camera aint the best. I like the look of the Desire HD. May go into the shops and have a look at them. Only issue is dont want a locked device rather have it Sim free but its only available on Vodafone


----------



## foxylady (12 Apr 2011)

Guns N Roses said:


> It's a pity that you don't like Iphone's as they are the best smartphone around. I got a 3GS a year ago and love it.
> 
> (Actually an Iphone has all the options you require - bar a built in phone)
> 
> I listen to radio a lot and don't find it a problem using Apps instead of a built in radio.


 

personally I think the samsung galaxy is a far better phone than the iphone - not to mention the 1000's more free apps u can get


----------



## foxylady (12 Apr 2011)

IrishGunner said:


> No contract so can change to other provider however been with 02 and their treats and online webtext much better than others.
> 
> The app for the iPhone to get the radio uses up data time as you need to be online to receive it. Also the camera aint the best. I like the look of the Desire HD. May go into the shops and have a look at them. Only issue is dont want a locked device rather have it Sim free but its only available on Vodafone


 
Three have very good plans for their smartphones, avoid meteor like the plague.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Apr 2011)

Had issues with 3 before hand and not in my lifetime will I go back to them. Will have a look at the Samsungs and HTC and see which suits me best


----------



## paddyc (12 Apr 2011)

foxylady said:


> avoid meteor like the plague.


 
Why avoid meteor ? I'm with them and have no problems, been using sim free iPhones on their network for maybe 3 years, first a iPhone 3g and not an iPhone4. I also have to say I far prefer the iPhone to android handets, but if I was to go for andriod it would be HTC before the galaxy s, think it feels very cheap


----------



## foxylady (12 Apr 2011)

paddyc said:


> Why avoid meteor ? I'm with them and have no problems, been using sim free iPhones on their network for maybe 3 years, first a iPhone 3g and not an iPhone4. I also have to say I far prefer the iPhone to android handets, but if I was to go for andriod it would be HTC before the galaxy s, think it feels very cheap


 

Other than trying to charge me me 1500 euro for two days internet which was in fact prob a couple of hours over the two days, their customer service is absolutely dreadful. I have been with all operators at this stage other than emobile and would never go back to meteor. thye might be alright for pay as you go but thats it imo.


----------



## paddyc (12 Apr 2011)

I'm billpay albeit I don't pay the bill, its on a work account. But any dealings I've had with them have been good, all my collegues also use them.

I've heard horror stories about all service operators, be it phone, electric, tv etc ... none of them ever get it right all of the time. I myself had huge problems with Sky last year, but in the end they sorted it out and I was happy. You have obviously had an issue with Meteor but don't write off the entire company


----------



## shesells (12 Apr 2011)

I've been with all of the mobile providers over the past decade but have been with Meteor for the past couple of years. I've had customer service issues with all of the providers but have found Meteor to be the most reasonable in sorting things out and offering compensation. I'm on bill pay and will never go near O2 or Vodafone again.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Apr 2011)

Getting back to the point anyone else got views on the smartphones available. Are Android phones better then Windows 7 phones ? What about simple stuff like texting as have always been a Nokia user but are Samsung / HTC any different or is a case of getting use to it. Also battery life, I know the more apps you have running the more drain but in general.

Any other views ?


----------



## shesells (12 Apr 2011)

My Galaxy S is way more user friendly than my Nokia 5800, texting is easier and faster. It's also got a much more intuitive UI, much easier to navigate.

Battery life I've only been getting a day between charges but that's probably due to my new found Angry Birds addiction


----------



## paddyc (12 Apr 2011)

I'm an iPhone fan, find the battery good in the iphone4. My dad has an Nokia N8, just don't like it, don't find it very intuitive. Mrs Paddyc has a HTC wildire and its only ok. The feel of the galaxy S just feels cheap so its probably going to be down to personal preference ....iPhone or HTC desire would be my 2. 

Be aware that while android is open source and loads of apps there are now viruses targetting them but there is also AV apps available too, just something to bear in mind.


----------



## suzie (12 Apr 2011)

Consider the orange san francisco, punches above its weight so to speak, free to unlock and loads of dev activity, see:

[broken link removed]
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056086197

S.

PS: most ROI people get it via argos in the NI/UK


----------



## IrishGunner (13 Apr 2011)

In UK at the moment so may look at the Orange San Francisco phone. The spec looks good but camera aint the best. May look at the HTC HD as doing some googling and good reviews on this online


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Apr 2011)

Going to get the HTC Sensation. Its not out at the moment due out in UK in May on Vodafone. Looking at the reviews seems to be the Bees Knees and a step up from the HTC Desire.

Coming from a Nokia to Android so it will take a bit of getting use to


----------



## shesells (18 Apr 2011)

You'll pick it up in no time, I moved from Nokia to the Galaxy S and within an hour it was like I'd been using it for months.


----------

